# 9.0-RC2 Crashing while ACPI is enabled



## Simba7 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been running FreeBSD 8.2 on my router and decided to load 9.0 on it. Unfortunately, I've bumped into a problem when loading the CD:


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address    = 0xf000eef3
fault code               = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer      = 0x20:0xf000eef3
stack pointer            = 0x20:0xc4754c08
frame pointer            = 0x20:0xc4754c1c
code segment             = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                         = DPL 0, pres 1, def 32 1, gran 1
processor eflags         = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process          = 12 (swi4: clock)
[ thread pid 12 tid 100007 ]
stopped at     0xf000eef3:    *** error reading from address f000eef3 ***
```
This issue has happened on all 9.x releases, including the 10.0-HEAD build on allbsd.org. I decided to try the latest 8-STABLE release on the site (20111029) and it loaded.

I'm wondering what changed in 9 to make my system do this. The system board is an Asus CUR-DLS with a pair of Pentium III processors at 1GHz and 1GB of PC133 ECC SDRAM.


----------

